# New Donkey



## crackerjackjack (Nov 25, 2007)

We got the new donkey Lilly yesterday aka "Potatoe Chip". My little jenny does not seem to like her. When it comes to eating, Chocolate kicks her legs at Lilly. Will they ever get along and be able to eat side by side?

Hope that you all had a great Thanksgiving. Also hope that everyone survived the day after "Black Friday" and that there were no shopping injuries.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats on your new potato chip!!




Is Lilly the one you were looking at awhile back?

Pictures please








I'm sure they will get along much better after they've had time to get to know each other better, and establish their pecking order


----------



## JourneysEnd (Nov 25, 2007)

I bet they'll be fine after a little time to get to know each other.

It's just a food issue.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 25, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Potato Chip sounds cute!



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Give 'em time to get to know each other and they'll be fine!



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## crackerjackjack (Nov 25, 2007)

Here is Lily. I looked at her a couple of months ago. I bought her for my mom for Christmas. She just loved my two donks. I figured the more the merrier. Lily is slightly overweight, but she is a great girl.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 25, 2007)

OHHHH, I am so glad you got her for your Mom. Potato Chip is so sweet looking



I wouldnt worry about her joinging in with your others, give them time to adjust and bond with one another, everything will be fine. Ce


----------



## chandab (Nov 25, 2007)

crackerjackjack said:


> Here is Lily. I looked at her a couple of months ago. I bought her for my mom for Christmas. She just loved my two donks. I figured the more the merrier. Lily is slightly overweight, but she is a great girl.


I'm no donkey expert, but her belly looks lopsided... Are you sure she's just overweight?





very cute girl, congrats!


----------



## Emily's mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats on your new addition!!

She is a real beauty!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 25, 2007)

Lily is so pretty





That is just a Jenny thing



they will eventually work it out.

I personally would have but the in seperate enclosures... side by side ... so they could get to know each other before putting them together.

I don't know how my girls would react to another jenny? I am sure ...the same way


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 25, 2007)

Lilly is quite a pretty girl



And looks like she is a real sweetheart. What a wonderful Christmas present for your mom!!


----------



## jayne (Nov 26, 2007)

Congratulations on adding Lily to your family. I'm no expert, but I've seen that lopsided belly before too, and I think you might have gotten two donkeys for the price of one. My donkey Lily surprised me with a little jenny too, but I suspected that might be the case when I rescued her.

Your Lily is absolutely beautiful. She looks as sweet as they come.

Jayne


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 26, 2007)

i must say i have never had a problem adding jennets BUT i bought all of mine from the same lady so they knew each other from before and they remembered!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Nov 28, 2007)

We have a Lily too! I also think her lopsided belly looks pregnant too. That would be an extra nice gift for your Mom! As for the fighting. I think it will just take a bit of time. Keep us updated!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Nov 28, 2007)

Update on Lily. They are all getting along great now. I call them the 3 stooges. They are all so cute together, but sometimes they leave my little jack out. At times he is all alone and the girls are together. The three of them are so cute together.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 29, 2007)

hey there i LOVE your signature... a day without donkeys is like a day without oxygen



how true is THAT?????


----------

